# Favourite Event?



## Joker (Aug 31, 2010)

Title basically says it. Your FAVOURITE cubing event, not your BEST event. Mine personally is 3x3 OH. Whats yours?


----------



## robindeun (Aug 31, 2010)

lunch!


----------



## Owen (Aug 31, 2010)

3x3 or 2x2


----------



## Joker (Aug 31, 2010)

robindeun said:


> lunch!



Post contains win


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2010)

orangina chug


----------



## Toad (Aug 31, 2010)

Owen what's that a graph of?

And a thread very similar to this has already been created, don't know whether or not OP is aware of that...


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 31, 2010)

Magic


----------



## Joker (Aug 31, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Owen what's that a graph of?
> 
> And a thread very similar to this has already been created, don't know whether or not OP is aware of that...



That thread is dead. It died over a year ago. And, those are side events, not main.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 1, 2010)

My newfound love is BLD.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 1, 2010)

Pyraminx, 3x3, or 2x2. It's a tough choice.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 1, 2010)

My favorite event is 3x3 OH, but 3x3 BLD is a close second


----------



## Joker (Sep 1, 2010)

Elliot said:


> My favorite event is 3x3 OH, but 3x3 BLD is a close second



Haha
I'm kinda surprised that more people like BLD than OH. Thats cool, but BLD isn't _my_


----------



## clarubik (Sep 1, 2010)

I like 3x3, Magic and Megaminx. The others I just do for fun.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 1, 2010)

I voted OH, but I'm liking 4x4x4 a lot now...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 1, 2010)

3x3
3x3OH
Megaminx
3x3BLD
Square-1
4x4BLD
Clock
4x4
MultiBLD
3x3
Square-1

That's about my favorite-event-history of the past 2 years


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> orangina chug




Wait what you pronounce it like vagina? O_O


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2010)

5x5 still.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 1, 2010)

1. 3x3
2. 2x2
3. OH
4. 4x4


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 1, 2010)

I WANT to get into Square-1 but I don't even own one  So yeah.


----------



## Owen (Sep 1, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Owen what's that a graph of?



Favorite events. I got the data from my "Big survey" thread.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 1, 2010)

2x2!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 2, 2010)

At the point of writing, BLD = OH in number of votes. I'm surprised by this, seeing that say, six months ago, people wanted me to learn and get fast at OH than to learn and get fast at BLD.


----------



## moogra (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd say 3x3x3 OH, and then 3x3x3 speedsolve, then probably rubik's magic. I haven't practiced anything but one hand lately though


----------



## nathanajah (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll say 2x2. I sucks at BLD :fp


----------



## BiLiZawZomE (Sep 2, 2010)

Magic becuase its sooo easy
And then 2x2,megaminx,pryaminx,3x3,5x5,4x4


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 2, 2010)

6x6 = <3


----------



## umyeahhi (Aug 29, 2011)

square 1


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 29, 2011)

Square-1


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 29, 2011)

4x4


----------



## David1994 (Aug 29, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 4x4


 
Really?..Cool!


----------



## Owen (Aug 29, 2011)

Hm. Vertex turning dodecahedron.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 29, 2011)

I love 3x3 Blind, because every time I get a success I feel soo great. I only average about 10 minutes and about 20% success rate; but every success is so much more rewarding than any other solve, including my first 3x3 solve.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> orangina chug


 
yep. still this after 2 years.


----------



## pluemo (Aug 29, 2011)

shapeshifting puzzles


----------



## Thompson (Aug 29, 2011)

Twelve cube


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 27, 2014)

I like 2x2 and 3x3 because 3x3 is the main event, and 2x2 can be completed quick.


----------



## Silverspeed (Oct 4, 2014)

megaminx!


----------



## KevinG (Oct 4, 2014)

2x2!! And3x3!!!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 5, 2014)

7x7


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2014)

Most recently 5x5, but other than that 3x3.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 5, 2014)

Where's the love for 4x4?!?


----------



## elrog (Oct 5, 2014)

1. 3x3
2. 3x3 OH
3. 4x4
4. FMC

If it weren't for me not linking to take the time to write my moves down, FMC would be 2nd.


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 7, 2014)

3x3 and 5x5


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jan 5, 2015)

Definitely skewb


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 5, 2015)

1000% 2x2 <3


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Didn't we have a favorite event thread recently?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Didn't we have a favorite event thread recently?



i suppose this one was here first


----------



## tux1230 (Dec 16, 2015)

My top 3 events are:
1. 5x5
2. 3x3
3. 7x7 feet






lol jk 3x3 oh is number 3


----------



## NJ Cuber (Dec 21, 2015)

1. 2x2
2. Pyraminx
3. 4x4
4. 3x3 OH


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 27, 2016)

1. Clock
2. Pyraminx
3. Megaminx


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 27, 2016)

1. Squan
2. Squan
3. Squan


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 3, 2016)

definitely Pyra... Love pyra...
2x2 is good too...


----------



## IQubic (Apr 24, 2016)

FMC and BLD

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torch (Apr 24, 2016)

Currently feet. In the past, it's been MBLD and FMC.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2016)

Torch said:


> Currently feet. In the past, it's been MBLD and FMC.


NO ONE LIKES FEET
sorry I'm just salty


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 24, 2016)

It's always either 2x2 or 3x3 for me, and it switches back and forth.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 24, 2016)

Seriously where is Pyra or skewb or square 1 in the poll?
There is 7x7 but no Pyraminx?


----------



## asacuber (Apr 24, 2016)

2x2 4lyfe


----------



## TDM (Apr 24, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Seriously where is Pyra or skewb or square 1 in the poll?
> There is 7x7 but no Pyraminx?


Well Skewb wasn't even an official event when the poll was made. Also there is probably a limit to the number options you can put on a poll, which is why events like Pyra had to be included in "Other".


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 25, 2016)

TDM said:


> Well Skewb wasn't even an official event when the poll was made. Also there is probably a limit to the number options you can put on a poll, which is why events like Pyra had to be included in "Other".



Oh, ok thanks.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 25, 2016)

From most to least:

1. 3x3
2. Rubik's Cube
3. Three by three


----------



## Drad (Apr 25, 2016)

3x3 and 4x4


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 25, 2016)

1. 3BLD
2. 4BLD
3. 5BLD
4. 3x3
5. FMC


----------

